# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Policia e EULEX-it arreston Sabit Gecin, akuzohet per krime lufte

## Nice_Boy

Policia e EULEX-it ka arrestuar të enjten në Prishtinë ish-komandantin e UÇK-së, Sabit Gecin, si të dyshuar në lidhje me krimet e luftës në Kosovës.

Dhe përderisa Express, raporton se bëhet fjalë për Sabit Gecin, në një komunikatë të EULEX-it vetëm konfirmohet arrestimi i një personi të dyshuar për krime të luftës në Kosovë, por nuk bëhet i ditur identiteti i tij.

Departamenti ekzekutiv i Policisë së EULEX-it, në bazë të urdhrit të Prokurorisë Speciale, të enjten e ka kryer një bastisje në një shtëpi në Prishtinë dhe e ka arrestuar një mashkull të dyshuar në lidhje me krimet e luftës në Kosovë, thuhet në komunikatën e Zyrës për informim të EULEX-it.

Në komunikatë nuk specifikohet identiteti i personit të arrestuar, vetëm theksohet se krimet supozohet se janë kryer ndërmjet muajit prill dhe qershor të vitit 1999. /Telegrafi/

----------


## G-2

ketiij 'komandantit' llopov ia paska hedh  hashim thaqi se ky vite me pare kishte organizuar qunat e tij per ta vrar kryeministrin !!



kjo eshte lufta brenda lloit dhe ne kte lufte fitimtar eshte veq hashim thaqi!!
edhe tjerve ka me ua fut keshtu hashim thaqi  dalngadal!!

----------


## Kosovelli

> ketiij 'komandantit' llopov ia paska hedh  hashim thaqi se ky vite me pare kishte organizuar qunat e tij per ta vrar kryeministrin !!
> 
> 
> 
> kjo eshte lufta brenda lloit dhe ne kte lufte fitimtar eshte veq hashim thaqi!!
> edhe tjerve ka me ua fut keshtu hashim thaqi  dalngadal!!



shumë bindëshëm po flet , sikur me ta pas fut ty ky Hashimi fort...

----------


## gimche

Nëse është e vërtetë atëherë turpppppp marreeee, ky EULEX-i u tranu krejt nuk po i arreston kriminelet dhe vrasesit që po kryejnë krime si për Triumf Rizën e për shumë të tjerë e shkojnë i arrestojnë ata që edhe gjymtyrët e trupit të tyre i dhanë për këtë vend

*EULEX-i arreston Albin Kurtin
EULEX-i arreston Fatmir Limajn
EULEX-i arreston Sabit Gecin
A nuk po ju doket juve se kjo polici e EULEX-i është 100% serbe?!*

Pyetje e thjeshtë kush e ka rradhën?!
Sami Lushtaku?! Rexhep Selimi?! apo kush?!

----------


## Drenica 97

Pse a u ka në luftë Sabit Geci a a a,kam pas lexu dikun qe ky gjat luftes ka qendru në hotel rogner në Tiranë,po ky Sabiti ke nihere në burg pse kjo idiot drejtsie se gjykonte atëhere per krime lufte po e lente të lirë.

----------


## G-2

> shumë bindëshëm po flet , sikur me ta pas fut ty ky Hashimi fort...



a po te dhemb hiq ejjj!!
ky ia pat fut fatmir limajt athere ne alpet sllovene !!
edhe tash me marrveshjen sekrete qe ka me euleksin ja futi fatmir lmajt!!



e ty pe shoh qe keto skenaret e hashim pondles po te dhimbkan se ju nuk e keni dert shoket t'i shpallni  sahora  'tradhetar te kombit'!!


kjo eshte fund  e krye lufta brenda  'keshtjellave' po due me then lloit!!

----------


## bindi

> ketiij 'komandantit' llopov ia paska hedh  hashim thaqi se ky vite me pare kishte organizuar qunat e tij per ta vrar kryeministrin !!
> 
> 
> 
> kjo eshte lufta brenda lloit dhe ne kte lufte fitimtar eshte veq hashim thaqi!!
> edhe tjerve ka me ua fut keshtu hashim thaqi  dalngadal!!


vallha boll i zoti ,te tanve po ua fut nje nga nje...

----------


## grepi, dora vet

EULEX-i sesht në Kosovë të forcoj Pavarsisn por ta dobsoj Pavarsin e Kosovës dhe EULX-i apo dhe UNMIK-u e KFOR-i kurr skan arrestuar ndoj serb që kan bere krime jo vetm 1998-1999 por që nga 1912 e deri dhe sot ben Krime kunder Shqiptarve si Mitrovic apo dhe Preshev e Medvegj e Bujanoc, ata si arreston kush sepse serbia slejon ti arrestohen mileti kur ti teket dikujt siq ben EULEX-i apo dhe SHPK-ja që dhe në Varreza ta shtrin Koken në dhe dhe ta hedh çizmen mbi ftyr sepse kerkon të kesh Shtet dhe mos te jesh Koloni e evropes !

EULEX-in e ka thirr Hashimi, fatmir Lima, Ramush Haradinaj dhe të gjith ata që sot po shesin Pasurin e Popullit që të mbushin xhepat e tyre kurse juve qfar u mbetet, ikni dhe mbytuni në Lumin e hungaris me serbi kur shkoni për të kerkuar nje kafshat buke si azilant !

mire ua ben dhe hashimi dhe EULEX-i dhe kush do tjeter të vije pas ketij EULEX-i dhe sesht dhe habija që neser të vije dhe serbia sepse keta Qeverritaret tan edhe serbin do e pranojn vetem nese tre veta sdo i arrestoj, Hashimin, Jakupin dhe Kadrin !

----------


## G-2

tash azem syla  e kercenon me shoqata te luftes bashkimin europian!!
azem syla po duket si bin ladeni kur e kercenonte shba!!


ti more muharrem xhemajli ua ke fut shokve ne burg ata u denuan e ti u lirove  e tash kishe e din se qka jane vlerat e luftes!!



Prishtinë, 6 maj - Me rastin e arrestimit të veteranit të luftës së UÇK-së, Sabit Gecit nga EULEX-i, ka reaguar Organizata e Veteranëve të Luftës së UÇK-së, nëpërmjet Kryesisë së saj, duke e vlerësuar këtë arrestim si bërje me dije të gjithë luftëtarëve të UÇK-së se  lufta jonë e pastër çlirimtare konsiderohet krim dhe nuk ka asnjë vlerë.

Duke pasur parasysh, që deri më tani, asnjë gjë pozitive nuk erdhi nga ky mision, por vetëm u përkujdes që Kosovën dhe zhvillimin e saj ta lë prapa, ne do të detyrohemi në shqyrtimin e ndërrimit të formës së reagimit, thuhet në vijim dhe i përkujtohet EULEX-it mosrealizimi i detyrave të tij në luftimin e kontrabandës dhe krimit të organizuar, që bëhet në pikë të ditës, në komunat veriore të Kosovës, pastaj mosreagimi ndaj uzurpimit të 18 për qind të territorit sovran të Republikës së Kosovës, nga struktura ilegale që udhëhiqen nga Beogradi, duke mos ndërmarrë asgjë, por edhe duke penguar që me këtë punë të merren organet vendore.

Ky mision i lë të lirë kriminelët që morën pjesë në terrorin dhe gjenocidin e organizuar në Kosovë nga shteti serb, i lë të lirë personat që haptazi shprehen se kanë marrë pjesë në vrasje të komandantëve të UÇK-së e që fshihen nën petkun e deputetit, e për tu mbushur kupa, krimi i organizuar dhe kontrabanda bëhet edhe nga vet pjesëtarët e EULEX-it, siç ishte rasti me policët rumunë, thuhet në reagim.

Ne kërkojmë që Sabit Geci të lirohet menjëherë dhe të ndërpritet ky represion që po bëhet ndaj veteranëve të luftës së UÇK-së. Në ditët në vijim ne do të shqyrtojmë masat që këtyre ofendimeve në formë spektaklesh, ti përgjigjemi shumë ashpër edhe ne, thuhet në fund të reagimit të Kryesisë së OVL të UÇK-së, të nënshkruar nga kryetari Muharrem Xhemajli

----------


## gimche

*Kryesia e OVL të UÇK reagon ndaj arrestimit të Sabit Gecit*

Prishtinë, 6 maj - Me rastin e arrestimit të veteranit të luftës së UÇK-së, Sabit Gecit nga EULEX-i, ka reaguar Organizata e Veteranëve të Luftës së UÇK-së, nëpërmjet Kryesisë së saj, duke e vlerësuar këtë arrestim si bërje me dije të gjithë luftëtarëve të UÇK-së se  “lufta jonë e pastër çlirimtare konsiderohet krim dhe nuk ka asnjë vlerë”. 

“Duke pasur parasysh, që deri më tani, asnjë gjë pozitive nuk erdhi nga ky mision, por vetëm u përkujdes që Kosovën dhe zhvillimin e saj ta lë prapa, ne do të detyrohemi në shqyrtimin e ndërrimit të formës së reagimit, thuhet në vijim dhe i përkujtohet EULEX-it mosrealizimi i detyrave të tij në luftimin e kontrabandës dhe krimit të organizuar, që bëhet në pikë të ditës, në komunat veriore të Kosovës, pastaj mosreagimi ndaj uzurpimit të 18 për qind të territorit sovran të Republikës së Kosovës, nga struktura ilegale që udhëhiqen nga Beogradi, duke mos ndërmarrë asgjë, por edhe duke penguar që me këtë punë të merren organet vendore.

“Ky mision i lë të lirë kriminelët që morën pjesë në terrorin dhe gjenocidin e organizuar në Kosovë nga shteti serb, i lë të lirë personat që haptazi shprehen se kanë marrë pjesë në vrasje të komandantëve të UÇK-së e që fshihen nën petkun e deputetit, e për tu mbushur kupa, krimi i organizuar dhe kontrabanda bëhet edhe nga vet pjesëtarët e EULEX-it, siç ishte rasti me policët rumunë”, thuhet në reagim.

“Ne kërkojmë që Sabit Geci të lirohet menjëherë dhe të ndërpritet ky represion që po bëhet ndaj veteranëve të luftës së UÇK-së. Në ditët në vijim ne do të shqyrtojmë masat që këtyre ofendimeve në formë spektaklesh, t’i përgjigjemi shumë ashpër edhe ne”, thuhet në fund të reagimit të Kryesisë së OVL të UÇK-së, të nënshkruar nga kryetari Muharrem Xhemajli. /koha/

----------


## fattlumi

Ishalla EULEX-i nuk e  ka arrestu  Sabit Gecajn me aktakuza serbe,sepse me heret Serbija pat kerkur arrestimin e Sabit Gecit,Hysen Mulajt dhe Sokol Rames per vrasjen e nje polici serb.Sipas asaj aktakuze Sabiti bashke me keta te dy kishte hyr ne tren ne vitin 1998 ne fshatin Bajice dhe kishin marre policin nga Drenasi Ivan Bullatovicin,dhe e kishin derguar ne Likoc dhe vrare.
Nese per kete pune eshte arrestuar Sabiti atehere eshte marri per Eulexin.Nese per tjeter atehere pritet te shihet.



p.s. gimche mos na i perseritni lajmet sepse te njejtin e solli edhe G-2

----------


## _MALSORI_

kjo ne foto te dashur eshte nje pite...poshte kores se saj ka lakra...nese ja heq nje pjese te kesaj koreje do dalin keto lakrat...duket edhe ne kosove kesaj piteje po i hiqet korja dhe dalengadale po duken lakrat sheshit..nuk duhet te quditemi...eh e verteta vonon te dale ne shesh por nuk harron...

----------


## fattlumi

Si duket nuk qenka pune polici i vrare ketu siq mendova me larte.Ketu qenka puna me thelle.Ketu po shkojka puna deri edhe ne Shqiperi,me perkatesisht Kukes lidhur me kete arrestim.Ja se qfare shkruan balkaninsight ne sajtin e vet mbi kete rast :




> Suspect in Kukes War Crimes Case Arrested
> Pristina | 06 May 2010 |
> 
> A Kosovo Albanian man was arrested today on war crimes charges, and Balkan Insight has learnt that the case is tied to torture camps the Kosovo Liberation Army maintained in Albania during the NATO bombing of former Yugoslavia.
> 
> Balkan Insight discovered in an investigation published last year that the KLA had maintained detainment cells in a base in the northeastern Albanian town of Kukes.
> 
> Today in the Pejton district of central Pristina, EULEX's executive police department, under the supervision of the Special Prosecutor's Office, carried out a house search and arrested a man, understood to be Sabit Geci, in connection with war crimes.
> 
> ...


balkaninsight.com

----------


## drenicaku

Eulexi po i shkon shume me rend punve,te shpresoim qe koha do sheroi plaget,askush mos te mashtrohet se mund te i ik drejtesis.

----------


## extreme

> ketiij 'komandantit' llopov ia paska hedh  hashim thaqi se ky vite me pare kishte organizuar qunat e tij per ta vrar kryeministrin !!
> 
> 
> 
> kjo eshte lufta brenda lloit dhe ne kte lufte fitimtar eshte veq hashim thaqi!!
> edhe tjerve ka me ua fut keshtu hashim thaqi  dalngadal!!



Kjo nuk osht e verte , cunat e sabitit jan ca hajdut/narkoman  qe sju intereson per asgje , cunat e sabitit e kishin nder mend te plaqkisnin shtepin e tij , "atentatori" ishte nje mik i mire me cunat e sabitit !!

----------


## uvejsa

Deklarata e ambasadorit Dell per krijimin e nje partie te re ne Kosove qe do te sillte freski.
Deklarata e pa pritur e Vetevendosjes per t'u shnderruar ne parti.
Loja me arrestimin e Albinit.
Bastisja dhe arrestimet e anetareve te PDK-se.

Per mua tere keto qe i rendita (e edhe shume te tjera) kane nje Regjisor, qe si duket Hashimi e ka zhgenjyer dhe nuk po ia bene me aminin fjaleve te tij dhe tash i duhet nje lider tjeter me lojal.

Dhe meqe PDK-ja eshte partia me e votuar, atehere ata fillimisht duhet t'ia ulin imazhin kesaj partie tek populli dhe tek pastaj t'a sjellin ate liderin "e ndershem" qe nuk do ua kthej fjalen dhe te na e prezantojne si "lider ideal". A thua cili do te jete?! Une e kam nje te "favorizuar" ne kete loje, por s'po e them.

P.s. une nuk jam me asnje parti, por duke e pare zhvillimin e ngjarjeve, une kam aritur ne kete perfundim. T'ia leme kohes te na deshmoje se cfare eshte duke u zier keto dite ne politiken kosovare.

----------


## The Clown

Po ky far pisi ska lane gje pa bo...a haraq,hajni....qka jo se.....pis ma t'madh nona prej ***** nuk qet.....te veni e bajte me shnet.

----------


## L-7

hajde  SABIT QOPA  qite  tash  HASHIM  THAQIN  se  kogja  e  hangshe nxet  ne  burgjet  ekzistuese UÇK ne veri  te  shqiperis   bile  po  me duket  po  te  shof  qe  ma  qojshe  mallin  e  NEXHMI  KRASNIQIT  NE  KELQK  qe e  lunate  te njejtin  rol

qysh  mora  vesh  nja  7  deshmitar i  ki  te  gjall  qe  kan  me te  ra  perftyre  mos  te  ardhte  merzi.
ka  perenduar  koha  me i  vra  deshmitaret  ma  ,se  tash  eshte  tjeter  valle 

kjo  eshte  si  rezultat  i  marrveshjes  thaqi-kermabo

----------


## gimche

> kjo ne foto te dashur eshte nje pite...poshte kores se saj ka lakra...nese ja heq nje pjese te kesaj koreje do dalin keto lakrat...duket edhe ne kosove kesaj piteje po i hiqet korja dhe dalengadale po duken lakrat sheshit..nuk duhet te quditemi...eh e verteta vonon te dale ne shesh por nuk harron...


Djathi duket me qenë i mirë, po qata specat qatje është rrezik se janë të djegëst

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Djathi duket me qenë i mirë, po qata specat qatje është rrezik se janë të djegëst


jam dakort edhe per djathin edhe per specat..ska dert pse jane pakes djeges...me e keqja eshte ajo cka kan nen koren e pites gimce..me duket me shume djegese eshte ajo poshte saj..nga sa duken bathet aha nuk jane shenja te mira...ka kohe qe po i hiqet kjo kore pites...dhe do jemi gjalle te shohim xhevahiret poshte kesaj koreje...

----------

